# Model F-14 flying



## Reloader (Jul 4, 2005)

Clip of an awesome scale model F-14 take-off, flying and landing. Looks like the real thing when it's in the air.

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/f14model.html


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 5, 2005)

Fantastic!, Ibet that took some building


----------

